# Question on Read Before Posting Post



## dmandy (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello! I read with great interest the post with information on living in Dubai and I have a question about the alcohol license requirement. 

I have read that Muslims (no matter where they come from) cannot obtain such a license (and that a wife cannot obtain a license for her husband). So then my question is: exactly how does the government determine who is Muslim?

My husband is Egyptian-born and raised, U.S. citizen, who hasn't practiced Islam since he left home many, many years ago. Because of his unique resume and his Arabic language skills, he is being considered for a very exciting position to be based in Dubai. 

But, based on some of what we've read and heard (granted, some of which may not be true or exaggerated), we're not sure if Dubai is the place for us. Money and opportunity can't replace certain freedoms or the feeling that you would have to be constantly looking over your shoulder if you weren't living in complete compliance of one particular law. 

So, I am looking for clarification on this point. How do the authorities know? Do you have to declare a religion during the visa process? 

Two other question: How pet friendly is Dubai? We have a dog and cat that are both well-behaved, but kept inside. Is it hard to find flats that accept animals? Pet sitting services? 

Finally, can anyone tell me if there any restriction on Slingbox (which allows us to get U.S. TV shows through the Internet)?

I hope I don't come off sounding too ignorant, but the laws in the UAE are so different from anything either my husband and I have ever experienced. We feel fortunate that we have a lot of time to weigh the pros and cons of this decision. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Can't remember if you declare your religion on the visa applicaiton but the application for alcohol license does ask you your religion. However bars, pubs and restaurants rarely (ie never) ask for a license and in some bars you'll see men in traditional dress having a beer.

Alcohol for the home is a bit more restricted, shops in Dubai will not sell you alcohol without the license while the other Emirates don't require one. This means that most people buy for the home in Abu Dhabi, Ajman etc but you can get into trouble if caught transporting it without a license. Loads of people run this risk all the same. 

Finally there is a duty free shop in the airport after you land, they don't require one either. 

Let other people answer the pet question, as a few on here have them. Should be able to find an apartment, or more likely a villa, that will allow them though. One thing, the arab mentality don't really take to dogs though so you may be better in a more western/expat area. 

Slingbox works here but the telecommunications infrastructure is lacking a bit, depending on were you choose to live it may not work that great.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Pets in Villas - no problems.
Apartments - some buildings have a no pets rule, most are fine and of course it may depend on the individual landlord. More likely to be a problem with a furnished apartment. Lots of people have cats and dogs.
There are pet sitting services, vets, boarding kennels - its big business here.
Alcohol - I drive to Umm Al Quim every couple of months (40 min drive) to stock up - you do not need to show a licence and it is much cheaper then Dubai. However it is illegal to transport it back through Sharjah but we all do it and hope we dont have a crash on the way home. And you should have a licence to have alcohol in your home. I think I had to state my religion on my visa app but cannot remember either.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

There are plenty of threads on this topic if you go back through them.
Abu Dhabi does no ask for a licence either and there is no municipality tax as per Dubai.
But it does not matter where you collect your Alcohol from you still need a licence legally if it is in your car travelling home in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are asked for your religion during the residency visa process.
-


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Pets in Villas - no problems.
> Apartments - some buildings have a no pets rule, most are fine and of course it may depend on the individual landlord. More likely to be a problem with a furnished apartment. Lots of people have cats and dogs.
> There are pet sitting services, vets, boarding kennels - its big business here.
> Alcohol - I drive to Umm Al Quim every couple of months (40 min drive) to stock up - you do not need to show a licence and it is much cheaper then Dubai. However it is illegal to transport it back through Sharjah but we all do it and hope we dont have a crash on the way home. And you should have a licence to have alcohol in your home. I think I had to state my religion on my visa app but cannot remember either.


It's illegal to buy alcohol without a licence, not just to transport it through Sharjah. Not that police wait at the bottle shops to catch expats without licences, but customers should be aware of what they're doing.



stewart said:


> There are plenty of threads on this topic if you go back through them.
> Abu Dhabi does no ask for a licence either and there is no municipality tax as per Dubai.
> But it does not matter where you collect your Alcohol from you still need a licence legally if it is in your car travelling home in Dubai.


Actually, AFAIK, the licence only gives you permission to transport alcohol within the emirate in which you live. Except for Sharjah residents for whom the licence allows them to buy in other emirates (since there are no bottle shops in Sharjah).

However, admittedly, there are contradictory reports about this.


----------

